# Vienna. Lovely & unexastable.



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Of course it's impossible to overcome Silvia's thread... 




DSC06844


DSC06843


DSC06837


DSC06838


DSC06833


DSC06842


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So, inspired by Silvia's thread you made a trip to Vienna yourself? I look forward to seeing the city through your eyes.

(Do you mean _inexhaustible?_)


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> So, inspired by Silvia's thread you made a trip to Vienna yourself? I look forward to seeing the city through your eyes.
> 
> (Do you mean _inexhaustible?_)


Yes to both questions


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Just couldn't stop...
DSC06836 

DSC06845 

DSC06846 

DSC06847 

DSC06849 

DSC06851 

DSC06853 

DSC06854


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Igor!  I'm so happy you felt inspired to come to Vienna and now share
your impressions with us! :banana:
Great pics of both Beethovens , excellent shots of Saint Charles
(especially the reflection), and I'm glad you detected the beautiful building
behind the church (#1/last picture)! kay:


Hope to see more soon!  :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Igor!  I'm so happy you felt inspired to come to Vienna and now share
> your impressions with us! :banana:
> Great pics of both Beethovens , excellent shots of Saint Charles
> (especially the reflection), and I'm glad you detected the beautiful building
> ...


Sylvia, surely your wonderful pictures inspired me to visit beautiful Vienna. In general, it was a trip to Austria-Hungary (Vienna, Budapest and Prague, plus Brno and some small places).
Vienna is great, unfortunately we had too little time and too much hot days 



DSC06859 

DSC06862 

DSC06855 

DSC06863 

DSC06864 

DSC06871 

DSC06872 





DSC06875 

DSC06856


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, Igor! :applause:



shik2005 said:


> Sylvia, surely your wonderful pictures inspired me to visit beautiful Vienna. In general, it was a trip to Austria-Hungary (Vienna, Budapest and Prague, plus Brno and some small places).


Thank you for being inspired. 
So then I'm looking forward to see the other cities too! 



shik2005 said:


> Vienna is great, unfortunately we had too little time and too much hot days


Hot days are so horrible when doing sightseeing... I hope you did not have
too many rides in some of our non-climated trams? Also some of the Undergrounds
are "grilling" people at hot days.  Only our busses are completely climated.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Vienna, Igor :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Beautiful update, Igor! :applause:
> 
> 
> Thank you for being inspired.
> ...


Thank you for such nice comments, Silvia!
The weather was really bad in Prague. So when we reached Vienna, we were almost completely exhausted.


DSC06890 

DSC06888 

DSC06887 

DSC06891 

DSC06881 

DSC06878 

DSC06889


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> Thank you for such nice comments, Silvia!


My pleasure, Igor! 



shik2005 said:


> The weather was really bad in Prague. So when we reached Vienna, we were almost completely exhausted.


So Europe seems to have been quite a chellenge this time. 


Thank you for your great pics of places I love! kay:



shik2005 said:


> DSC06890


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love those gallery steps - painted for a particular exhibition, or a permanent feature?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> I love those gallery steps - painted for a particular exhibition, or a permanent feature?


Jane, the stair changes with every new exhibition. 

A great place for photographers - the whole scenery with the people on the
steps often looks nearly surrealistic. kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

"A great place for photographers" can be applied to the Vienna as a whole... 



DSC06892


DSC06893


DSC06894


DSC06895


DSC06897


DSC06898


DSC06899


DSC06902


DSC06903


DSC06904


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Great photos! Beautiful light in #13, No.1.
Waiting for more to come...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics, Igor! :applause:
The inscription on the church floor I see for the first time!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Koloman said:


> Great photos! Beautiful light in #13, No.1.
> Waiting for more to come...


Thanks! Yes, I liked the light too.



yansa said:


> Wonderful pics, Igor! :applause:
> The inscription on the church floor I see for the first time!


Too many fine details 



DSC06906


DSC06907


DSC06908


DSC06909


DSC06910

Mechanical (or electric) clock cleverly backuped by the solar ones


DSC06911


DSC06912


DSC06913


DSC06915


DSC06916


DSC06918


DSC06919


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Vienna really is splendid!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pics from several parts of our Hofburg, Igor! :applause:
It's a honour for Vienna to be photographed by you.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Vienna really is splendid!



It is... I'd like to spend much more time exploring Vienna.







yansa said:


> Gorgeous pics from several parts of our Hofburg, Igor! :applause:
> It's a honour for Vienna to be photographed by you.



You make blush, Silvia! In fact it was great pleasure to visit beautiful Vienna. 






P8306916


P8306917


P8306918


P8306919


P8306928


P8306933


DSC06920

cranes are everywhere...


DSC06922


DSC06923


DSC06924


DSC06925


DSC06929


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic pics, including the fisheye ones! :applause:
This side altar of Michaeler Church is gorgeous.
And I see, you also loved the two old lions at "Schweizer Tor" of Hofburg -
they have faces, half man, half lion... 
And oh yes, the cranes! I think we never had so many cranes in Vienna
like this year before. The members of Parliament meanwhile sit in these black boxes
you could see at Heldenplatz. 



shik2005 said:


> P8306919
> 
> 
> DSC06920


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes, those lions are something


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So many fantastic statues and memorials.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Statues are everywhere...


P8306942


P8306940


P8306938


DSC06930


DSC06931


DSC06933


DSC06935


DSC06937


DSC06938


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic, Igor! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set from Vienna, Igor! I especially like the ones contrasting the dramatic statues with the mundane streetlife, as with #6937.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Phantastic, Igor! :applause:


Thank you, dear Silvia!





Why-Why said:


> Great set from Vienna, Igor! I especially like the ones contrasting the dramatic statues with the mundane streetlife, as with #6937.



Yes, looks like Hercules is going to batter some tourist right into the passage 




fiacres everywhere...


DSC06940


DSC06944


DSC06945


DSC06946


DSC06947


DSC06948


DSC06949


DSC06950


DSC06951


DSC06952


DSC06954


DSC06955


DSC06956



hey what's going on down there?

DSC06957


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> Thank you, dear Silvia!


And I thank you, dear Igor, for bringing us such wonderful pics you made in Vienna!



shik2005 said:


> Yes, looks like Hercules is going to batter some tourist right into the passage


I always have similar imaginations when I see this statue: Looks like he is
trying to throw the Fiaker coachmen from the vehicle! :lol:


I even detect for me new details in your pics, Igor, like this here:



shik2005 said:


> DSC06951


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

A great pleasure to see the very beautiful Vienna through your lens, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

The turk. 


DSC06966


DSC06959


DSC06960


DSC06961


DSC06963


DSC06964


DSC06965


DSC06967


DSC06968


DSC06970


DSC06971


DSC06972


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The golden elements on statues and memorials really do make the city look splendid and regal.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Dear friends, here you can see Freyung and Platz am Hof without the Christmas Markets.
Wonderful pics, Igor! :applause:
The Turkish rider, yes - a beautiful little statue, a very good work in my eyes.


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

yansa said:


> The Turkish rider, yes - a beautiful little statue, a very good work in my eyes.


In my eyes too. Really love it.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Just beautiful. A breathtaking city captured by a skillful photographer like you. This is a perfect thread.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for nice comments. 


DSC06976 

P8306943 

P8306945 

P8306947 

P8306949 

P8306950 

P8306951 

DSC06974 

DSC06975 

DSC06977 

DSC06978 

P8306956


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a lovely set, Igor! :applause:
You made the perfect shot of this beautiful corner of Platz am Hof:


shik2005 said:


> DSC06974



And this wonderful shot brings me into a Viennese-Waltz-mood! 



shik2005 said:


> DSC06978
> 
> P8306956


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update, again! Thank you Igor.


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for nice comments.


DSC06986 

DSC06982 

DSC06980 

DSC06981 

DSC06983 

DSC06988 

DSC06987 

DSC06989 

DSC06990 

DSC06991


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Igor :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interesting to see Vienna through your more touristic eyes. Some of those monuments are just incredible; such as the one above.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics from Judenplatz and Graben, Igor! :applause:
Did you enjoy Graben? Did you buy something?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Igor :cheers:



Thank you, Christos!




openlyJane said:


> Very interesting to see Vienna through your more touristic eyes. Some of those monuments are just incredible; such as the one above.



Yes, "touristic eyes" affect. I would like to have more time in Vienna, there are too many things worth seeing.



yansa said:


> Wonderful pics from Judenplatz and Graben, Igor! :applause:
> Did you enjoy Graben? Did you buy something?


 Thank you, Silvia! Sure, I enjoyed Graben. No, no shopping, sightseeing only.





DSC06995


P8306960


P8306961


P8306963


P8306966


DSC06992


DSC06994


DSC06996


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

In the heart of Vienna...
Thank you for showing your wonderful impressions, Igor! :applause:


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

I really like your Graben- and Judenplatz-shots!
It´s funny, I know these spots very good, but I never get tired of watching them on someone else´s photos.
Really hope there´s much more to come.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Just wonderful city and amazing pics! Thanks a lot, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> In the heart of Vienna...
> Thank you for showing your wonderful impressions, Igor! :applause:


My pleasure, Silvia!





Koloman said:


> I really like your Graben- and Judenplatz-shots!
> It´s funny, I know these spots very good, but I never get tired of watching them on someone else´s photos.
> Really hope there´s much more to come.



Thank you! There are some pics in stock, wait and see 





Gratteciel said:


> Just wonderful city and amazing pics! Thanks a lot, Igor!



Thank you, Roberto!



DSC06997


DSC06998


DSC06999


DSC07000


DSC07001


DSC07002


DSC07003


DSC07004


DSC07005


DSC07006


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb pics of Vienna's big Cathedral, Igor! :applause:
It can tell so many stories that I plan to book a guided tour one day to hear all the secrets this old building can tell us.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

DSC07007 

DSC07008 

DSC07009 

DSC07011 

DSC07013 

P8306963 

P8306968 

P8306969 

P8306970 

P8306971 

DSC07014 

DSC07015 

DSC07017


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for more beautiful pics of Saint Stephen's and the surrounding buildings, Igor! :applause:
Shame on me, but I don't know where you took the last pic.


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

yansa said:


> Shame on me, but I don't know where you took the last pic.



The scenery and few hints on that photo tell me it has to be in district 2, and I am almost sure I know where it is. It is not the most beautiful corner of the city, but on the other hand there´s a beautiful big garden directly behind that spot. For reasons of privacy I am not going to reveal it completely. Igor should not be supposed to think Big Brother is watching him ;-)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Igor :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Koloman said:


> The scenery and few hints on that photo tell me it has to be in district 2, and I am almost sure I know where it is. It is not the most beautiful corner of the city, but on the other hand there´s a beautiful big garden directly behind that spot. For reasons of privacy I am not going to reveal it completely. Igor should not be supposed to think Big Brother is watching him ;-)


 Thank you, Koloman - now I have an imagination where this could be. 
I couldn't read the letters on the tram, this would have been of help
for orientation.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Koloman said:


> The scenery and few hints on that photo tell me it has to be in district 2, and I am almost sure I know where it is. It is not the most beautiful corner of the city, but on the other hand there´s a beautiful big garden directly behind that spot. For reasons of privacy I am not going to reveal it completely. Igor should not be supposed to think Big Brother is watching him ;-)




Your are right about 2nd district. Very convenient location, BTW.





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Igor :cheers:



Thanks!

DSC07020


DSC07022


DSC07023


DSC07024


DSC07025


DSC07026


DSC07027


DSC07028


DSC07029


DSC07030


DSC07031


DSC07032


DSC07034


DSC07035


DSC07038


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics of places I love, Igor! kay:


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice pictures!
Vienna looks very beautifull.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Can't wait to see the next update!  :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

At your service, Silvia!


DSC07048


P8316994


P8316992


P8316991


P8316990


P8316984


DSC07042


DSC07046


DSC07045


DSC07043


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> At your service, Silvia!


Thank you very much, Igor! 
I know this green door and the lovely yard very well...
Had a smile of joy on my face while seeing your fine pics.  :cheers:


shik2005 said:


> DSC07048
> 3


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm glad you this door, Silvia 

Burgerking. Nice location....

DSC07057 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC07053 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC07050 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC07056 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC07055 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC07054 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC07052 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC07051 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Lovely shots of Franziskanerplatz, one of my favourites in Vienna.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with Koloman - Franziskanerplatz is a precious gem in the 1st district.
Superb pics again, Igor! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovers


DSC07337


in the Albertina Museum


DSC07289


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great to see you post here again, Igor! 
Fabulous Vienna view from the Belvedere, with thunderstormy clouds and
Saint Stephen's as the highest building in this part of town. :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Great to see you post here again, Igor!
> Fabulous Vienna view from the Belvedere, with thunderstormy clouds and
> Saint Stephen's as the highest building in this part of town. :applause:



and do not forget about construction cranes


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> and do not forget about construction cranes


This is a positive sign that Vienna cares about it's buildings and the city is developing. kay:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice shots of a lovely city, and I particularly like the church's interior.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vienna, Igor :applause:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely shots. can't ask for more.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

alexander2000 said:


> lovely shots. can't ask for more.



nevertheless, you will get more 


Wienerwald: Heiligenkreuz Abbey, Liechtenstein Castle and Baden. Very short trip.


DSC07083


DSC07075


DSC07077


DSC07079


DSC07081


DSC07084

Liechtenstein Castle


P8317000


DSC07062


DSC07060


DSC07061


DSC07065

Baden


DSC07094


DSC07088


DSC07093


DSC07100


DSC07101


DSC07103


DSC07105


P9017031


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Those central monuments look like old, gnarled tree trunks.....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your pics from the Wienerwald trip - a great delight, Igor! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for visiting.

Back to the city


DSC07107


DSC07113


DSC07114


DSC07116


DSC07117


DSC07119


DSC07123


DSC07124


DSC07129


DSC07126


DSC07127


DSC07110


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic shots from around Danube Channel and 3rd district, Igor! :applause:
This one especially caught my eye:



shik2005 said:


> DSC07117


----------

